# déception IOS 5



## vik75 (14 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir,

voilà cela quelques heures que j expérimente les nouveauté de cet ios 5 et c'est la déception lorsque l'on ne possède ni iphone, ni mac, juste un IPAD 2 wifi...

si on fait le tour :

1) l'application rappels ne fait rien de plus que le calendrier ( la geocalisation n'est pas sur les ipad 2 wifi)..et je ne prend pas mon ipad au super marché

2) le cloud, je cherche encore son usage lorsque l'on à pas d'autre Idevice ( exemple : je fais une photo, le cloud la telecharge  mais comme je n'ai pas d'iphone , ni de mac, je ne peux pas la voir sur mon PC, ou bien il faut m'expliquer..)...à part les sauvegardes que l'on peut faire sans l ordi, je vois juste cela de bien....en fait je vois pas du tout l utilité du cloud..

3) la fameuse synchro wifi itunes, ca ne marche pas chez moi...j 'espère trouver une solution mais comme mon appart est petit, elle ne va pas me manquer..et comme j'habite en chine, l'internet est plus lent qu'en europe donc le filaire sera mieux...

4) le kiosque....bof..faire un dossier avec ses applis journaux faisait la meme chose..

5) bon pour le reste c'est du cosmétique ( ipod devient musique), les gestes multitouches etc....

bref une deception cette IOS 5 car il ne m'apporte rien de nouveau dans mes usages...

et vous ?


----------



## Khronegon (14 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai 2 (et bientôt trois) mac, un iphone et un ipad 2 ... et c'est juste terrible...

iCloud, pour tout synchroniser, ca marche très bien chez moi. Pour toujours avoir mon agenda pro à jour par exemple.

Alors, oui, on pouvait le faire avant en passant par google ou un autre service du genre : mais là, c'est facile, ça marche, et ça le fait bien... et sur mon vieux PC, je passe par un navigateur, www.icloud.com, et je retrouve tout comme si j'avais un mac.

La synchronisation wifi fonctionne bien (même si je ne comprend pas un truc : même non branchés, iphone et ipad se synchronisent en lançant itunes sur mon imac...)

Le kiosque, je ne l'utilise pas non plus.

Les notifications, j'en ai pas encore une grande utilité, mais c'est pratique, sans plus.

Sur l'iphone, le nouveau Lock screen, c'est vraiment bien par contre.


----------



## Hanky Moody (14 Octobre 2011)

Pour photostream, il faut telecharger la console de gestion Icloud sur le site d'Apple & tu auras ainsi le stream sur ton pc. A noter que non seulement tu pourras download les photos de ton device sur ton pc mais tu pourras egalement uploader facilement des photos vers ton device. 

Globalement Ios 5 ameliore grandement la reactivité de mon Ipad2 & j'adore les nouveaux gestes !


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Octobre 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec Khronegon. C'est peut-être pas la révolution mais les améliorations simplifient la vie. Surtout, moi aussi la synchro wifi se fait même non branché, ce qui effectivement est un mystère.


----------



## Fred 80 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Si je comprends bien cette histoire de wifi qui fonctionne non branché, n'est ce pas une partie de la baisse d'autonomie de l'ipad IOS 5 (si çe n'est pas le ças c'est peut-être une piste d'un fonction désactivée qui est activée en cachette par IOS 5).


----------



## Khronegon (19 Octobre 2011)

En fait, je pense que branché ou non, ipod et ipad sont reconnu par itunes sur mon iMac en wifi, mais que la synchronisation/sauvegarde ne se lance réellement que quand l'idevice est branché (ou sur demande)...


----------



## Cédric74 (19 Octobre 2011)

La sauvegarde doit se faire sans doute branché. Je n'ai pas vérifié. Par contre, je synchronise mes données en wifi sans être branché. Je viens d'ailleurs d'envoyer des podcasts et un pdf comme ça.


----------



## vik75 (19 Octobre 2011)

Moi le problème c est que l iPad disparaît de la barre de gauche aussitôt que j ai coche  "synchro  cet iPad en wifi" et clique sur appliquer....après je débranche  et là aussitôt mon idevice disparaît du menu appareil...

Bref j ai fait mon deuil de la fonction


----------

